# When does TiVo come out on VirginMedia?



## JohnLondon (Dec 13, 2010)

When does TiVo come out on VirginMedia?


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

JohnLondon said:


> When does TiVo come out on VirginMedia?


Do a search and you will get several answers to your question, all different.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

JohnLondon said:


> When does TiVo come out on VirginMedia?


Pre reg's from some point next week with a very special offer from VM  .

Non pre regs/new customers will be able to order in April with a view to be installed in late May.


----------



## JohnLondon (Dec 13, 2010)

I pre-reged on 1st December so looking out for more info next week


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

JohnLondon said:


> I pre-reged on 1st December so looking out for more info next week


Not long to wait now


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Digital Fanatic said:


> Pre reg's from some point next week with a very special offer from VM  .


so is the "very special" offer better than the "special offer" we got?


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

deshepherd said:


> so is the "very special" offer better than the "special offer" we got?


all we have been told is "expect a special deal" for pre-reg's


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

01.04.11


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Hopefully when most of the outstanding bugs have been fixed


----------



## Hambone88 (Feb 7, 2011)

deshepherd said:


> so is the "very special" offer better than the "special offer" we got?


Quite possible.
Virgin were under contract to give you first bite at the cherry.
That's all.
I don't mean that in a negative way to you,just how it is.
I done a pre reg on the Dec 2nd so i hope i here something soon.


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

My inference from something said on another forum.

Pre-registered customers will pay £149 for TiVo, no install fee and £3 per month. Ordering will be via My VirginMedia.

The emails should be out soon.


----------



## JayAy (Jan 31, 2011)

4th April is quoted as availability date on page 34 of the April/May "electric!" magazine from VM


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That's next Monday, of course. Makes sense.


----------

